# Ok, ideas quick, fast, and in a hurry...



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I might ought to just stop with my creative expriements buuuuttt well how can I say NO to this one?

Slightly short notice but the nursing home that we took Jazz to for Christmas is requesting another visit. They are specificly asking for Jazz "that lovely stripped poodle" as they called her. Apparently residents have been talking about her non stop and wondering when she is comming back!

So, we're set for another visit with the veterans (and anyone else who would like to see her) on Memorial Day, which is next monday. Jazz is currently not in dye, though the tassles on her ears are still a bit pink from last week. I'm not looking for anything out of the ball park here but I can't quite decide what to do with her. They'll want her to be perdy'd up and dyed. I was thinking blue stars and red accents on ears and tail.. 
I cannot do a flag, No more stripes LoL... There will be no creative clipping going on, just dye. (SEE Finghin - I'm saving her hair for you!!). I'm a little uninspired... 

Any ideas? 

Not the best photo but her is what she looks like as of umm three weeks ago


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

This is boring,but how about just a nice wash and blow dry.
You can always dress her up in something.
I am sure they will love Jazz regardless.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh WonderPup, Jazzs' coat is looking sooooo "purdy", are you sure you want to dye it again, it seemed to take forever to get her stripes out, I think I remember you sorta' complaining about it. I think I recall you having Mercy Moon do some photoshop work on one particular picture to take some of the pink off of her coat. You could just dress her up instead, and it wouldn't be as lasting. If you know that you won't get tired of the dye, or if you have figured out a way to get it out easier then go for it. Whatever you decide to do, I'm sure that the folks at the nursing home will LOVE it, as well as LOVE Jazz. I also think that Jazz LOVES doing it. I think what you are doing is just wonderful.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, Yes your right, It did take waaayyyy to long for the candy stripes on Jazz to come out, and yes I did have MM photoshop a couple of photos for me that I wanted to use for other purposes. *blushes* actauly you can still see some of it if you look closesly... especialy on her tail. 
That was done with hard core serious dye though. I'm not using any of that this time around. I was thinking of some stenciling with blow pens and easy to wash stuff.... 

Then again.... the fourh of july is comming up so maybe it would be ok if she was red white and blue for a couple of months. LoL. Must... resist.... LoL.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

didn't I read somewhere that chalk will dye them and then wash out. I deffinatly think that if the seniors want a coloured dog they should get some colour.

What kind of decorations use for memorial day?

Cant wait for pics whatever you do


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

What about designing her as a soldier? Just an idea, I think it would be very flattering expecially if any of them are war veterans. With a support out troops ribbon? and maybe a POW-MIA?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> What about designing her as a soldier? Just an idea, I think it would be very flattering expecially if any of them are war veterans. With a support out troops ribbon? and maybe a POW-MIA?


Oh no.
Not soldier...not Jazz.
She is so sweet,she could never pull that off.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Oh no.
> Not soldier...not Jazz.
> She is so sweet,she could never pull that off.


LoL... Spoofan, ok I won't do a solider... unless I use clothes instead of dye. I've been searching the net for ideas off and on today, still not sure. 
The best I can come up with is the stars. I'm trying to limit the amout of red since it seems to be simi perm. in her coat reguardless of what I use to put it here. 

Chalk is not quick wash... at least it wasn't for me. Jazz had purple highlights in her ears for more than a month lol. Food coloring stayed put for ages too. The fastest suff I've found so far that will come out in one bath are the blow pens. I'm thinking of trying to washable markers. I read on a creatvie grooming forum that they are safe and wash in one bath as well. We shall see. LoL, you know me, I'll probably manage to encounter some major disater and of course I will post pictures LoL. 

Saleen is going too, it'll be her first visit and a little bit of a test to see how she might do with self control as a therapy dog later. She's just getting red and blue nails though and a bandana.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

lol! I tried...creative grooming forum you say???????? please hook me up, I would love to see what they have as far as pics, I am not a groomer, but I still like to look! I had a cat that I dyed electric blue lol!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wonderpup...Dianne and I took two of our dogs to the nursing home at Christmas time dressed up in Santa suits with bells on their ankles. The resident and staff loved them; they were a big hit. Can you find patriotic suits like that for dogs so that you don't have to dye? I think they would look spectacular in red, white, and blue outfits with maybe a bit of glitter to dress it up. 

Hope all goes well with Saleen. Nothing like making the elderly smile and making their day!
_


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

I wonder what she decided? Please post a pic!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

you should stretch your talent to the limit and put a bald eagle on her!

actually i think that a star on each side with the swoosh lines trailing after it would be cute. you could do a blue one and a red one


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah go for a big bright blue and red star - two on each side over lapping with a swoosh line. If you do it in blow pens what can go wrong - famous last words - but the oldies will love the colour and it will wash out eventually :lol:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL mel!! I can't even draw stick figures what makes you think I can do an eagle?? How about I leave that to you.. 


BF, yeah, I guess the key word here would be EVENTUALLY... Or maybe it should read you can cut it out eventually LoL


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

ok im done hope these give you a fue ideas


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

i am SO doing the clydesdale one to my future spoo


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I absolutely love the military one. It must have taken forever to do that!! The Clydesdale is adorable!! If I had a white or cream I would try that!
_


----------



## Agilestandard (May 29, 2009)

What i use on lola is the spray that you use for children around halloween. It actually brushes out well but will definetly come out in one wash. We did this for a local pet thing last halloween. My first ever attempt. Next year at ATL pet fair i would like to do a city scape for the catwalk.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Agilestandard said:


> What i use on lola is the spray that you use for children around halloween. It actually brushes out well but will definetly come out in one wash. We did this for a local pet thing last halloween. My first ever attempt. Next year at ATL pet fair i would like to do a city scape for the catwalk.


Color on a dark Poodle, I love it! Im going to jazz up Eli for the forth of July Parade. Maybe just some colorful ears and tail.


----------



## mulligan (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't think colour could show up this well on a poodle as dark as Lola! Looks great!


----------

